# Is Tea Tree safe to use on chickens?



## Rachael (Jun 29, 2012)

Is Tea Tree safe to use on chickens?

You seem to be able to buy tea tree spray from a UK chicken supplier: http://www.flytesofancy.co.uk/chickenhouses/Tea_Tree_Spray.html
but lots of people seem to say its not safe.

Hoping someone can shed some light on this.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I use tea tree oil for a lot a different things (from cleaning the house to skin wounds (myself, dogs and horses)... but I have never used it on my chickens.

Tea tree oil has a lot of good uses, look into the benefits (and make your own spray.) All oils are "in now" research, research and more research...

Aromatherapy is great ... I have just finished my class. (on~line) but beware of scams.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

We use pure Ascorbic-Acid (vitamin C) powder and add a few teaspoons to their drinking water (20 gal.). Heals wounds very quickly and promotes the uptake and absorption of other vitamins and trace minerals for healthier animals. also facilitates quicker recovery during molting


Side note* can also be used in spray form for topical use.


----------



## Rachael (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you both for your help. jn4 thanks I think I shall try the Ascorbic - acid powder


----------

